# Raw Pack Potatoes



## Packedready (Mar 29, 2011)

I bought 80 lbs of potatoes for $3.92. I want to can them and wondered if I can raw pack them. In the Ball book it says to cook them for 2 minutes in boiling water before packing. I always feel that Ball is a little extreme. Have you ever raw packed potatoes?


----------



## rancher1913 (Dec 5, 2008)

I only raw pack mine - they turn out fine. I do have to really watch for mushy ones prior to packing, though. They just get gross with canning.

Moldy


----------



## catzkids (May 11, 2011)

Thats the only way I do mine...they turn out great.


----------



## Macybaby (Jun 16, 2006)

I blanch mine, and if the Ball book says to boil 2mn, then at least they fixed it as mine (from a few years ago) says to boil 10 mn, which is WAY too long. If you are hot packing, you want the potatoes hot, not cooked. 

I like to blanch them to get rid of some of the extra starch, and I pack them in fresh boiling water, not what they were blanched in. 

I've never tried raw pack, so can't comment on any differences between the two. As much as I love potatoes, I'm not a big fan of canned ones, though they are great in stews and soups.

I've done twice baked potatoes and frozen them and that works great, and I've par-cooked french fries and frozen them with excellent results.


----------

